# Computer doesn't recognize Fire



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I have a pc here at work and when I plug the Kindle Fire in, it won't recognize it.  A message pops up saying Found New Hardware and it asks if I want to find and install the drivers, etc.

My Mac at home seems to struggle with recognizing it but with several attempts, it finally will.

Any ideas why this might be happening?


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

...it was user error.   

If the sleep screen is on, it does not recognize it but if I open it, it immediately recognizes it and goes to the screen that says it is connected and I can now transfer files.  The odd thing is, I would have thought the orange power light (charging) would have also been on while it was connected.  It is not.  I ejected the Fire from the computer and it is still plugged in and it still is not charging using my Kindle cable.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Someone Nameless said:


> The odd thing is, I would have thought the orange power light (charging) would have also been on while it was connected.


Some USB ports and USB cords don't provide power.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

That must be it.  I always thought that this one did but I just tested my iPad and it doesn't charge either.  Looks like I'll need a wall adapter here at the office.  Thank you.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

With further tests, I'm using my Kindle usb cord.  I know it is made for charging.  I've tried the usb ports on the back of the computer instead of the front and it is still not charging.  Very strange.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

That is strange. It may be worth a call to Kindle support.


----------

